# Just because,



## C Cat (Jun 24, 2012)

Post some music,This is what im feeling Sunday is oldschool [video=youtube;Y7yQwQtSN7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7yQwQtSN7M&amp;feature=related[/video]


~C That Cat?


----------



## C Cat (Jun 24, 2012)

LOL Hmph



~C That Cat?


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 24, 2012)

At least you posted something besides alternative emo rock.


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 24, 2012)

And I wouldnt consider biggie to be old school.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 24, 2012)

I hate to jack the thread but how the hell do you post videos... i can only figure out links... help please. thanks stay high


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> I hate to jack the thread but how the hell do you post videos... i can only figure out links... help please. thanks stay high


The two-frames button opens a dialog box. You can insert your vid's URL there. 

Or if you want to do the same manually, (use brackets, not parentheses)
do (video)URL(/video). cn


----------



## BA142 (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;1V1Pg8JfZs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V1Pg8JfZs8[/video]


----------



## C Cat (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;vtxtTq8xvEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=vtxtTq8xvEQ&amp;feature=endscreen[/video] When I was younger,Better?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The two-frames button opens a dialog box. You can insert your vid's URL there.
> 
> Or if you want to do the same manually, (use brackets, not parentheses)
> do (video)URL(/video). cn


Damn so fricken easy... I feel like a dumbshit!! thanks Canna... stay high


----------



## C Cat (Jun 24, 2012)

BA142 said:


> [video=youtube;1V1Pg8JfZs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V1Pg8JfZs8[/video]


Diggin it.


~C That Cat?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 24, 2012)

here's one of my favorites... everyone should know this song... can't help but tap your toes... [video=youtube;6sIjSNTS7Fs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=6sIjSNTS7Fs[/video] stay high


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 24, 2012)

I lub old school, especially the dance moves in a line... [video=youtube;Tj96QFzOL5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj96QFzOL5Y&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
got a few more i'm going to post just some songs I love!!!! stay high


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Al Green is a god...
[video=youtube;COiIC3A0ROM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COiIC3A0ROM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Just don't tell anyone about me and Mrs Jones... My girlfriend would kill me... [video=youtube;qfr6jmJOGA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfr6jmJOGA8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 24, 2012)

last one cause i could do this all night ... [video=youtube;kO8d8Qw8whI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=kO8d8Qw8whI[/video]
stay high


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 25, 2012)

C Cat said:


> Post some music,This is what im feeling Sunday is oldschool
> 
> 
> ~C That Cat?


Sorry C Cat... I'm feeling froggy after a few cocktails... I'm a Tupac fan....
[video=youtube;pK0rXbwrYbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK0rXbwrYbU&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

stay high


----------



## C Cat (Jun 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;2ttNFqIn5bs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ttNFqIn5bs&amp;feature=related[/video] Just woke up! Will join you in cocktails





~C That Cat?


----------

